

Michelle Obama's credit report exposed by hackers - JumpCrisscross
http://exposed.su/Michelle_Obama_Credit_Report.htm

======
adamnemecek
I saw this on reddit a couple days ago and when I saw that some of the
documents were PDFs, I was sure that there was going to be some exploit in
them. But I guess it might be (reasonably) legit.

